# Will NOT bring the ball back!



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't have any answers for you, but I do have the same problem.

Mine will go get it, but he will only bring it back if I don't ask, or am not paying attention. So it has to be by his own volition, unfortunately. If I do praise him for bringing it back, he takes it and leaves, or doesn't let go.. It seems like he wants to have the upper hand, but these days I am hesitant to jump to dominance. It may be something he accidentally learned.

When I first got him he fetched perfectly. THen he started this thing where he went to go get it and then left and went someplace else. He has always been fond of taking a toy away from a situation so he can play with it and chew it away from others and myself. I think this is because he had mostly pack interaction as a pup and not so much human interaction until he came to me. He wasn't ignored, but no one played fetch one-on-one and it's obvious. 

I don't know what to do. I don't even try anymore, and it seems to work better if I don't try. But that defeats the whole purpose of fetch anyways.. Hope someone has good answers on how to reinforce fetch and get rid of the "keep-away" game.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I too rather doubt dominance as an explanation - more probably this is just the way he's learned to play the game. Neither of mine particularly enjoy fetching, and it is not important to me, so I have not bothered to teach them. The method that made most sense to me, though, was to reverse the obvious sequence, and teach the present first, with really good rewards each time the dog gives you the ball. First you put it in his mouth, and reward him for giving it to you, then put it down between you, and reward him for picking it up and giving it to you, then gradually the ball rolls further and further away ... but there is still a scrummy reward for bringing it back. Add in a new word once the behaviour is established, as the old one will be associated with the game as it is played now.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Another idea is a very long line and tether the dog. We bought a yellow light weight rope so that Olie could go to the other side of the yard and back. We would give a tug to get him to return the ball to us. 

Once he got really good at it we did this at parks and open fields. Using high value treats like nuked hot dogs is a great way to get them consistent and wanting to come back.


----------



## norahl (Jul 27, 2011)

*ball fetching*

For Russell it was a game that continued in the house with the remote, pillows, anything not nailed down. My trainer had a tip to use 2 balls. "Teasing" you becomes a non issue because you always have another ball (he drops one to get another). After a week of this, you go back to 1 ball, (keep the other in your pocket just in case), but run away from him when he catches it. When he tags you (hopefully with the ball still in his mouth), immediately praise with his favorite treat. He drops the ball at your feet to eat the treat. A week or two of this and stop running, but continue to treat. Of course, it helps to have a dog that chases anything that runs and the kids have a much harder time because it's a game to them too. The best part is this "keep away" behavior improved in the house also. This worked with Russell, but the ideas from other members may work better for you. Good luck I know it's frustrating.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I like fetch because it is good exercise, and Vasco likes keep-away because it's more fun. We alternate; he fetches nicely two or three times, then I growl "GIVE me that!!" and chase him around for a while. 

In other words, mine will fetch because he knows that while fetch is mildly entertaining, it always means I'll chase him at some point, which he finds VASTLY more entertaining. 

If he's bringing it halfway back, then you are halfway there. As he starts to come back to you, start walking backward, still facing him. As he gets closer, walk backwards faster to pull him in. (Don't fall down :smile:.) Then praise to high heavens for bringing it all the way back and reward with something he finds fun.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Maybe you could try not throwing it as far? And don't keep walking when you throw the ball, just stop and wait for him to bring it back. It could be that he's just figured out that you are going to end up "meeting him in the middle" so to speak, and has just gotten lazy about coming all the way back. Poodles are smart like that.  If he really loves balls, having another one in your hand might encourage him to come back to get that one as well. That's how I taught my puppy not to play keep away, when he got to me I would pull out the second ball and show it to him and he would drop the one he had. Now he pretty much always drops it, although we're still working on dropping it in front of me, he'll usually go a few feet to the side or behind, then drop it.


----------



## angrymeerkat (Aug 31, 2011)

*fetch*

Spike loves to play fetch. He plays non stop in the house (back and forth, back and forth). Outside is and entirely different story though. He runs for the ball and then brings it back half way. What I have learned is that if you act like you are ignoring him he will bring it back much sooner. I turn my back to him and eventually I hear the plop of the ball behind me. Then, I give him the leave it command and he immediately jumps into his ready stance and waits for me to throw the ball.


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

angrymeerkat said:


> Spike loves to play fetch. He plays non stop in the house (back and forth, back and forth). Outside is and entirely different story though. He runs for the ball and then brings it back half way. What I have learned is that if you act like you are ignoring him he will bring it back much sooner. I turn my back to him and eventually I hear the plop of the ball behind me. Then, I give him the leave it command and he immediately jumps into his ready stance and waits for me to throw the ball.


I've noticed the same thing, if I don't have time to play or don't want to or can't, suddenly he's really good at fetch! LOL


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

I have actually taught my mini, Harley, hwo to retrieve like a gundog (since my trainer is a gundog trainer by trade!) and he had these problems too... you have to start form the very beginning again, on a short, light lead, indoors, and just start with the basic 'hold it' or 'fetch' from a very small distance, maybe 3 ft. Once the toy is in the mouth, call the dog back (or in the case of 'fetch' say nothing i guess, but rather kneel down, turn to the side and slap your knees gently calling sweet nothings to encourage)) if he doesnt come towards you, reel him in gently, and place a treat next to his nose, as he drops the toy for the treat, you can say your command "drop it, give etc" and eventually, from a short distance he'll get the gist. Only after he does that frequently (8/10times) on a short distance, should you progress to any further.
if he really refuses, it may be you need to change your command so he doesnt see it as a game anylonger.

I would also suggest training the 'drop it' in front of your feet, with the dog sitting, so that is the default position for him to come into. this is the way it is done in obedience and most gundogwork. only treat when the dog is sitting with the ball in his mouth at your feet, that way he knows thats the only way to get the food.

ALSO. if he turns it into a game, immediately leave him in the room alone, and he'll realise he gets no attention with that behaviour.

another idea.. really use your voice to encourage him in, a high pitched fast sound like "yeah yeah yeah" or "pi pi pi pi" gets dogs excited, and encourages them towards you. make sure the first few times you get the ball form his mouht, he should get a massive reward and praise 

I would also train him around your other dog, with perhaps the other tethered to something, that way your spoo will realise he doesnt have to worry about another dog getting the toy when he's playing with you.


----------

